
Show HN: Online Demo Showing Facebook’s New Real Recoil State Library - __app_dev__
https://awesome-web-react.js.org/examples/state-management/react-recoil.htm
======
__app_dev__
From the main page you can also see the same demo using Redux, Flux, and basic
React Hooks.

In case you haven't heard of Recoil it was published from Facebook
Experimental about 5 days ago.

[https://recoiljs.org/](https://recoiljs.org/)

[https://github.com/facebookexperimental/Recoil](https://github.com/facebookexperimental/Recoil)

This demo hosts all files from a CDN so you can view JSX code directly in the
browser (a JSX browser-based compiler is used).

